# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Last name help

## Rhaab

I plan on getting a name change. I've never really been close to my family and I want something I'd feel more comfortable with. Also if I ever had a family of my own in the future, they will have a last name which isn't the one I currently have. I was thinking of going halfway, my last name is King and the closet thing I could find was Korolev (korol).
is the -ev just and ending? Could it be korlovsky? korolovich?
Could you name some last names which aren't derived on names (pavlov, filippov...)?
Would an example of what im looking for Alkaev? Any help would be appreciated

----------


## Basil77

> (pavlov, filippov...)

 English analogs:
Paulson, Philipson  

> Alkaev?

 Sounds like russified Middle-Asian or Caucasian surname.

----------

